# Problem: emerge linux-headers, errno.h 0 Bytes

## a_Boehme

Ich habe nach einem System-Update inkl. Portage folgendes Problem:

Nach einem emerge linux-headers sind die meisten Dateien in /usr/include/asm 0 Bytes gross. Folglich kann ich auch keinerlei Programme mehr übersetzen, da die Includes nicht gefunden werden.

Auf einem anderen System läuft alles einwandfrei. 

Hat hier jemand eine Idee, was das sein könnte?

Gruß,

Andreas

----------

## Finswimmer

Lösch die Quelldatei mal, und versuche es erneut. Ansich ist das doch nur ein Entpacken des Archives. Da sollten nicht viele Fehlerquellen sein...

Tobi

----------

## a_Boehme

Ich habe die Quellen schon alle gelöscht, nach einem emerge linux-headers sind leider wieder die Dateien mit 0 Bytes da. Ich habe mir nun händisch die richtigen Dateien auf dem tar-File in die Verzeichnisse geschoben. Wird hier evt. die verwendete Architektur nicht richtig erkannt ?

----------

